
It Came from the ’70s: The Story of Grandma’s Weird Couch - axiomdata316
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/it-came-from-the-70s-the-story-of-your-grandmas-weird-couch/
======
DerekL
I have that brown Pyrex casserole dish, shown in picture #23 at the bottom. It
was a hand-me-down from my parents for when I left for college. I never had
the lid, because it broke long before that.

------
bougiefever
Everything in the 70s was strange. I received a lot of my mother's things when
she moved, and it's all avocado and orange.

~~~
Bizarro
Brady Bunch colors ;)

------
skookumchuck
You could buy an awesome muscle car for a few hundred dollars. I had a lot of
fun with mine. Cars today aren't any fun.

~~~
shakethemonkey
Those grandma couches were $399 in 1977 though (article has catalog with
prices).

------
chrisco255
This article brings tears of nostalgia to my eye.

